# Oops there goes the bumper!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

just arrived back from London and accidentally hit the bumper on the post near the Mh service area which resulted in bumper being pulled partly off and big crack right down middle - its an insurance job am sure sob sob! 

Does anyone know where it will be done and will the bumper (its a whole plastic section including lights and skirting) need to be ordered from Hymer directly? Never had an accident in 20 years driving in last 3 months have 3 points on my licence (camera doh!) smashed windscreen on my car and now a claim on my Van insurance - shoot me now! Lets hope have had me three. 

Kids have promised to remind me of this dark period for next 10 years and hubby was really glad I was driving and just smiled knowingly all way up M1 Smug b*****. :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> just arrived back from London and accidentally hit the bumper on the post near the Mh service area which resulted in bumper being pulled partly off and big crack right down middle - its an insurance job am sure sob sob!
> 
> Does anyone know where it will be done and will the bumper (its a whole plastic section including lights and skirting) need to be ordered from Hymer directly? Never had an accident in 20 years driving in last 3 months have 3 points on my licence (camera doh!) smashed windscreen on my car and now a claim on my Van insurance - shoot me now! Lets hope have had me three.
> 
> ...


Hi Greenie,

We are still waiting to collect our MH from the repairers. The only Hymer part needed was the bumper, which had to be specially made as there weren't any S Class bumpers available off the shelf, anywhere in Europe.

It arrived in the UK awaiting fitment, about six weeks ago. We just need the rest of the beast now to finish the repair.
Is your's a Fiat bumper, or a Hymer one?

Jock.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

*Oops don't want to do it again!*

Sadly its the Hymer back bumper not the Fiat front I think! Don't ask me am a bird who can't drive! Its grey does that help?

Could feel quite weepy at mo only had blooming van since November our third trip out and I go and smash up me pride and joy. Hubby still sat smugly in corner reading newspaper!

On a plus side had fab time at Chertsey site met Duncan & Debbie and recommended this site so hopefully they may be reading this soon. They have two dachshunds like us and are relatively newbies too!

Chertsey site bit out of London but lovely to see foxes running through the vans. Shower blocks lovely and clean and warm power showers and owners very obliging! Site was left unlocked for NYE when we went to watch fireworks in London.

Greenie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Oops don't want to do it again!*



greenasthegrass said:


> Sadly its the Hymer back bumper not the Fiat front I think!


Yep, definately an insurance claim, as they are not cheap, even if it is available off the shelf. 

Jock.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sais he smugly, we had a rear metal chassis extension bumper thingy fitted minutes after buying our new Hymer.

Didn't stop me crunching the top rear corner of the van just six seeks later......

Hopefully the new Waeco double lens camera system (to be fitted ASAP) will make things less stressful.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sadly a camera would not have made any difference - van is slightly over 6 metres in length and obviously in my head I was driving one slightly under 6 metres :roll: Didn't leave a scratch on post fortunately as that would have been a bit embarrassing with site owners.

Oooh let me know if the camera is worth it though as we were thinking of having one fitted anyway as its a bit of a pain having a director stood waving arms in rain.

Ya live and learn -doing alot of learning lately - all good fun! Costly but good fun!

Must say missed MHF as did not have internet access over weekend. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I cracked the front one on the nearside. Its been like that for the last 10 months. A bit of gaffa tape and its as good :roll: as new.

Don't worry about it. As long as the body work is ok. Thats why it's called a bumper :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Greenie,

I think you are being hard on yourself, these posts tend to move and jump out on the unwary  I hope you can get a speedy repair and this does not stop you using the motorhome if you have to wait.

Pleased to read you enjoyed this trip, I saw the fireworks (on TV) and they did look very impressive  

MHS...Rob


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is just the bumper with the lights in it then I am sure you could rig up something (trailerboards?) temporary to keep you on the road.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Its still usuable, just looks clampit styly! - that tape is fantastic stuff a petrol station chappy gave us two rolls for free think he felt sorry for me.

I owe, I owe, its back to work I go - thats another topic!


Greenie

PS Hubby now written Outch in big letters on it - he trying to be funny - he can make his own dinner then! :roll:


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dear greenasthegrass,
Sorry about the bumper. Don't know if this is any help but......
Modern motorcycles have a lot of plastic bodyparts which are MEGA expensive to replace. It is now possible to get them repaired at a fraction of the new cost. Maybe possible to do the same with your bumper? Try a search on Google.
Happy New year.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Greenie. So sorry about the van. The back bumper on my Hymer is cracked on the corner and has a small split, It was cracked when I bought the van and I have made it worse.
www.motorhomes-r-us.com had a 2nd hand bumper in when we were in there a couple of months ago but offered to "plastic" weld our bumper and then spray the whole bumper for £160, which I hope to take them up on when its convenient.
Hope this helps.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If the van is nearly new then insurance is the best way to keep it pristine

if they need to order the part then as said duct tape so you can still use it
unfortunatally us blokes on the rare occasion cock up as well
bide your time and i'm sure you will get your own back
Alan H


----------

